# تصميم الغواصات



## حارثالجبوري (9 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجو تزويدي بمصادر عن تصميم الغواصات وهيكلها ان توفرت

مع التقدير

حارث


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 فبراير 2008)

اخى حارث كل مواصفات البحث لم اجد موضوع كامل عن الغواصات ولكن قشور فقط ..
تقريبا كدا الموضوع دا صعب شويا ونطلب من احد الاخوه الذين عندهم بيانات مهمه ممكن يضع روابط هنا
وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (16 فبراير 2008)

وين الشباب ؟؟؟؟.؟


----------



## aaeax (18 فبراير 2008)

انا يا اخى تعبت من كثرة البحث ولم اعثر على شئ


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

اسف اخي لكن هذا ما وجدت أن الهيكل الخارجي للغواصة صُمم على هيئة قطع معدنية مضلعة الشكل تفصل بينها مادة من المطاط الصناعي عالي التحمل، وهذا ما يمكنها من تصغير حجمها وتكبيره، بالإضافة إلى تدعيمها بـ 12 نظاماً فيزيائياً جديد يضيف إليها خواص مهمة تجعلها أكثر تطوراً من مثيلاتها، وأكثر قدرةعلى مقاومة العوائق الطبيعية تحت سطح الماء.


----------



## حارثالجبوري (28 فبراير 2008)

شكر على جهودكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## البروف مودى (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..يااخى تصميم الغواصات من البرامج العسكرية السرية ولا اعتقد وجود معلومات عنها على الشبكة العنكبوتية


----------

